# Current speaker setup. Need change?



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Question... I recently just replaced my old Aiwa receiver with a Yamaha RX-V465. Im using the old speakers that came with the Aiwa with it. i did however buy a new sub woofer, a Yamaha YST-SW315 which rocks....

My concern is that the front and rears are just not right for this unit. I mean everything sounds good, yet if they can get better, then i want to go that route. Another thing is the woofer cut off, needs to be set, but they base that on the lowest tone or something from the front speakers and rear. Ive tried to find these speakers online to see what they are, yet I can find nothing on them... 

I thought maybe someone may know of these and iof they are suitable for my rig, or just holding it back. Also, what should the woofer cutoff be set at,....

The only thing I can find on the Aiwa speakers is that they say on back...Model SX-AV1200 Lot#003688. As said, Ive tried to find info on them, yet there doesn't appear to be any..

Thanks Guys


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, on one hand if it sounds good, then stick with it.

On the other hand, almost any speakers that came as part of a HTIB (especially and Aiwa one) probably aren't very good, and I'm sure you could get better sound from something else, but it also depends upon your budget.

With satellite speakers, I usually set my subwoofer crossover to 80.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Well, on one hand if it sounds good, then stick with it.
> 
> On the other hand, almost any speakers that came as part of a HTIB (especially and Aiwa one) probably aren't very good, and I'm sure you could get better sound from something else, but it also depends upon your budget.
> 
> With satellite speakers, I usually set my subwoofer crossover to 80.


Whats a good brand of speakers to look into. I don't need the sub, as i bought that. I don't want to get to crazy in price, but better quality than i have now.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm partial to Klipsch Quintets and think they're one of the best bang for the buck speaker packages available.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> I'm partial to Klipsch Quintets and think they're one of the best bang for the buck speaker packages available.


These all satellites?. They look pretty cool but, Would those work for me? Right now i have 2 main on floor ( L R), center speaker and rear 2 satellites on wall....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, they'd work fine and yes they're all satellites.

But, if you prefer large full front speakers, then obviously, they're not for you. IMO, if you're mainly using speakers for movies/TV, then you don't need large front speakers. If you listen to a lot of 2 channel music, then large fronts might be better.

Of course, you'll spend more money on large front speakers as well. All depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, they'd work fine and yes they're all satellites.
> 
> But, if you prefer large full front speakers, then obviously, they're not for you. IMO, if you're mainly using speakers for movies/TV, then you don't need large front speakers. If you listen to a lot of 2 channel music, then large fronts might be better.
> 
> Of course, you'll spend more money on large front speakers as well. All depends on what you want to spend.


My big thing is Movies and video games via 360 and the PS3... Some music, but not much.....

Would those satellites in front stay on floor or hang up like my rears...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Datagg said:


> My big thing is Movies and video games via 360 and the PS3... Some music, but not much.....
> 
> Would those satellites in front stay on floor or hang up like my rears...


Ideally, they'd be mounted at "ear" level. It's also preferable to have all three front speakers at the same height. Your surround speakers should be 2' above "ear" level (and actually, they should be on the sides, not the rear). Of course, sometimes compromises need to be made, but it's usually better to have the fronts higher as opposed to lower (I wouldn't put them on the floor).


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Ideally, they'd be mounted at "ear" level. It's also preferable to have all three front speakers at the same height. Your surround speakers should be 2' above "ear" level (and actually, they should be on the sides, not the rear). Of course, sometimes compromises need to be made, but it's usually better to have the fronts higher as opposed to lower (I wouldn't put them on the floor).


My house has cathedral ceilings. My rears are on my back wall about 2' up, One about 2' left side of couch, one on right side 2' from couch, yet the hardware I bought allowed me to turn them in, so they are facing each other, slightly aimed toward target zone.

The fronts, on floor left and right and center under tv console. Sub to the right side. So putting satellites up in front would be a tough task i would think and to make them right. Unless they can go in the same places my fronts are at now.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> I'm partial to Klipsch Quintets and think they're one of the best bang for the buck speaker packages available.


Well I went out and bought the Quintet SL 5 piece. Wow, does all sound amazing. I had a hard time getting the auto setup working for the Yamaha though. Kept giving me a Warning 1 and a E3 for excessive noise difference.

Did some moving of some speakers some, turned down sub and all went good after about 10 runs.

I wanted to ask though, what should i set my sub too? Cut off wise? I sorta did all this backwards, as If i new i wanted to buy new speakers, I would of just picked up the Klipsch Sub as a complete set. My Yamaha Sub YST-SW315 I hope is a good match for the new speakers.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Datagg said:


> I wanted to ask though, what should i set my sub too? Cut off wise?


80-110 will work. Just make sure your receiver is set up for the same.



spartanstew said:


> With satellite speakers, I usually set my subwoofer crossover to 80.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> 80-110 will work. Just make sure your receiver is set up for the same.


Ok thanks..I wasn't sure if that would change from your original message as the set I got wasn't all satellites, or exactly like the system you supplied a link to.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I've been a klipsch user for 20 years. You will be happy for a long time.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

deraz said:


> I've been a klipsch user for 20 years. You will be happy for a long time.


Yea, i couldn't be happier... i was looking for that Jaw dropping look from people when they sat down and heard the goods.... i got that and a drool cup to boot...

Great setup indeed.

Thanks for all the help guys...


----------

